# Timing?



## nissandriven (Oct 11, 2002)

I don't kno too much about timing, what does it do exactly ,but what have people set theres to on a 96 sentra 1.6 where can u get it done?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is a little info on the subject:
http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php?S=5cce22fbb787a0e4f3c535686dc2016a

Also you can do it yourself if you can get ahold of a timming light. There is an article in one of the back issues of NPM(Nissan Performance Magazine)

I have also posted pics of GA16DE timming marks in the GA16DE section of this buliten board. Here is the pic. More info in the thread.








http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4536

Do a little searching and you will come up with quite a bit of info.


----------

